# I'm in serious need of some help



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the situation. I was on cm10 for a long time and decided to odin back to stock. When I did this, my 16gb tab became a 4.59gb tablet. I have been searching the web for days for a solution to this problem. The only thing I could come up with was that I needed to flash a .pit file in odin. Unfortunately for me, when googling for pit files and flashing instructions, the info was sparse. I had some help with pulling the pit file with heimdall-frontend, but since my tab is at 4.59 gb of internal memory I'm not sure if it is going to be much help.

My situation:

I flashed the pit file I pulled from my (now) 4 gb tab in combination with this file (HOME_P3113UEBLH2_999349_REV04_user_low_ship.tar.md5) in PDA. Tablet rebooted fine but still only had 4.59 gb internal storage. Now comes my boneheaded mistake. I now flash the 16 gb wifi only p3110 pit with the above tarball. Tablet reboots to a screen that reads:

Encryption failed

Unable to complete encryption due to interruption.
Perform factory data reset before use. After resetting, try
encrypting device again.

With a touch screen option to "reset device". When I touch that it boots to stock recovery to reset but I get this error:

wiping data...
formatting /data...
E:format_volume: make_extf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
Formatting /cache...
Data wipe failed.
-- Appling Multi-CSC...
Applied the CSC-code : XAR
Successfully applied multi-CSC.
-- Updating application...
E:failed to mount '/preload'(No such file or directory)

I have also tried flashing both 4.0.3 and 4.0.4 firmware and still get the above encryption error.

I am confident that I can recover this tab with the proper guidance, but I have no clue where/what to do from here. I can get into download mode, and I can boot the tab and get through the splash screen and boot animation (which then gets to the first error from above), and as long as I have the tablet plugged into a power source (turned on) and hold power + volume down, the tab turns off and will still charge. So I am not panicking, but I really do need some guidance please.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

Bumpity bump

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you have a P3113? If so, I don't think they sold a 16 GB version, at least not one that I've seen. The P5113 came with 16 GB, but the P3113 is only available as 8 GB from what I can find, and my P3113 is also 8 GB.


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

It probably was 8gb.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a p-3113 wifi only, and it only shows 4.92Gb internal. It also shows 4.92Gb sdcard, but those two are always identical. So unless u have a diff model then it seems to be showing the correct data.

PS it also shows /system with 1.44Gb free because 3Gigs of the internal memory are dedicated to the OS so almost 5gigs in data space and 3 for sys takes care of all of the 8gigs available

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------

